# Power to Kelly controller



## vegasev (Feb 12, 2016)

I am a complete newbie, working on my first conversion, a 1970 VW bug. Been looking at the forums for a while but first time posting with a question. I was excited to be getting close to completion and tried to power up for the first time last weekend and nothing happened! I have a Kelly KDZ12400 controller that came as part of the Wilderness Highway kit and it does not come on with power. I had it wired to the 12 volt accessory battery I am using. I called Wilderness EV and they said it needs at least 24 volts. I don't know what is best way to supply that; a 12-24 upvoltage converter (since I assume I don't need a lot of current), a separate 96 to 24 DC-DC converter taking power off main battery pack, or can I just draw the power direct off the main 96 volt pack? I am using a 96V 100Ah Li pack split in 2 front/back. Thanks for any advice or help.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

http://kellycontroller.com/mot/downloads/KellyKDZUserManual.pdf

Check out the manual. I believe the power for the controller comes directly from the pack voltage. Its been awhile since I have used a Kelly Controller. But from what it looks like that is the way this one works. You will need a DC DC to give your VW a 12 volt power source.


----------



## vegasev (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks, I got email back from Fany at Kelly Controllers who says the same thing. Apparently can take the power direct from the main pack. Going to wire it up this weekend and try again.


----------

